

Ask HN: Hacker News Morning Standup - voltaire

For a couple week now, myself and a few friends have been doing a biweekly 15m morning call where we check-in and see how everyone&#x27;s side project is doing (what we accomplished since last time and what we plan on doing). The goal is to hold each other accountable, and provide quick feedback &#x2F; ideas. Everyone works a full-time job and we&#x27;re fairly spread out geographically, but this has proved to be quite motivating and some good feedback &#x2F; ideas have come out for each of our projects.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if this &quot;morning standup&quot; idea could be expanded to include the HN crowd. The goal would be to bring more diverse opinions to the table from people with different backgrounds, skillsets, etc. I want to propose 2 ideas that I&#x27;d love to get feedback on and gage interest. I don&#x27;t see either as paid services, but completely free on some open-source platform.<p>#1 - HN users are grouped into &quot;teams&quot; of 5 - each working on a side projects. Once a week, the members do a 15m standup where they share their progress since the last time they met, and what they plan on accomplishing this week.<p>#2 - The goal here is to encourage ideas from different industries to mix together. Every week, 10 random HN users are assigned a conference call where they get 2m to speak about an innovation &#x2F; problem in their field.<p>Let me know what you guys think.
======
jklein11
Sounds like a pretty good SaaS idea using twillio. For $9.99 a month you
connect 5 people to a conference call every morning to discuss milestones for
their side project.

